# Notebook Fujitsu Simens Amilo D 7830 HT



## Slaya (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo! 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das Notebook aus der Überschrift was taugt? Es ist bei Media Markt für 1500 € zu haben (sollte man überhaupt Media Markt Notebooks kaufen?). 
Daten: P4 HT 3.06 Gh, 533 Mhz FSB, 15" TFT, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HD, ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 64 MB, DVD-R/-RW, 3,5KG. 
Ist das Notebook kaufenswert? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Flens (8. April 2004)

Hi,

hab mir das Notebook vor 14 Tagen gekauft. Ist ein Superteil. Bin echt damit zufrieden. Kann es also nur empfehlen.

Hab's aber nicht beim Media Markt gekauft! Bin ja nicht blöd 

Guck mal im Internet. Da kannst einiges sparen. Hab ca 1200 Euro dafür bezahlt.

Gruß

Flens


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

Um wirklich mobil zu sein würde ich nur ein Centrino Notebook kaufen. Alles andere mit Desktop CPUs kann man dafür getrost vergessen.


----------

